
Why I Studied Full-Time for 8 Months for a Google Interview - Impossible
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-i-studied-full-time-for-8-months-for-a-google-interview-cc662ce9bb13#.ow801987l
======
greenyoda
Extensive previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194185)

